# 2007 Trek Madone Geometry



## omegatt (Jul 14, 2006)

Can anyone advise on the 07 geometry for the Madone. 

Looking at the Trek USA webpage for a 60cm frame the forks have 40mm rake and 57mm trail. BUT on my UK webpage the figures are different. 45 mm rake and 50mm trail. 

Now this short trail figure has always put me off Treks in the past. So I would be interested in knowing which is correct. 

I sent an e mail to Trek UK's tech dept but have been deafened by their silence !

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hmmm... My Madone measures up to the Trek USA specs... It's a Madone SSL 5.9, FWIW.

Why are you put off by the trail? The Madone is an awesome ride for all purpose riding from racing, climbing and sprinting too. Absolutely love it.


----------



## omegatt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Madone Geometry*



uzziefly said:


> Hmmm... My Madone measures up to the Trek USA specs... It's a Madone SSL 5.9, FWIW.
> 
> Why are you put off by the trail? The Madone is an awesome ride for all purpose riding from racing, climbing and sprinting too. Absolutely love it.



Thanks for imput, I have always thought that trail on a bike should be over 5.5 cm to give stable handling. If you notice a lot of bike manafacturers have increasingly steep head angles as their frame sizes increase. Presumably to keep the wheelbase similar. Which is why I was suprised that Trek changed the specs for 07.

Trouble is in the past I have had a few bikes which were very nervous in the handling department which makes riding the bike a chore not a pleasure.

What size do you ride ??


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

> Which is why I was suprised that Trek changed the specs for 07.
> 
> Trouble is in the past I have had a few bikes which were very nervous in the handling department which makes riding the bike a chore not a pleasure.
> 
> What size do you ride ??


I ride a 54 cm Madone with a Chris King headset. the bike handles wonderful and it just goes in the directon I point it to without any trouble at all. 

Like, when I weave the bike on purpose, it still handles great and I can control it really well.

Which Madone are you planning to get and what size at that? 

The only 'difference' in the geometry is that the top tube is longer when compared to other brands.


----------

